# 2 part krib setup question



## mitchellgoosen (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a 29 gallon tank with 4 platies in it..Im looking to add some Kribs. My questions are whats a good number to add, i was thinking 3 and what are other good tank mates for them.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi kribs live in pair so you have to put one male and one female.Plties live in mid hard water, kribs need soft to neutral water.
xris


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i would go with two also one male and one female. because if a pair appears with three the other will be tormented by the pair. as for others serpae tetras work well they are fast enough to get away or some other type of tetra or maybe a barb.


----------

